# Help on identifying this.



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

Fairly new with planted tanks. Wondering if anyone can help with identifying this. I know it is algae, but which one. It looks more brown in person, not so much green like the picture.








And this too.


----------



## bkhammer (May 28, 2010)

Looks like black brush algae (BBA) to me.


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

that what i was afraid of. thanks


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

tooks some out and the look more green now..lol.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I agree that the texture and the way it grows off those plants looks like BBA, but like you say it is fairly green in color. Any BBA that I have had has been more of a black color. Not saying that it's something else, just throwing it out there. Maybe there are color varations...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's BBA for sure.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. yep BBA for sure. Cheers


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

So the only thing is to take out the rocks that have it and clean them, and snip off the plants that have them?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Or..... pick up a Crossocheilus reticulatus (Silver Flying Fox). Canadian Aquatics and Fantasy Aquatics have them in stock often. Good luck on the hunt.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> Or..... pick up a Crossocheilus reticulatus (Silver Flying Fox). Canadian Aquatics and Fantasy Aquatics have them in stock often. Good luck on the hunt.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


They will eat that stuff?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Mike Vang said:


> They will eat that stuff?


They are supposed to eat it. Someone had some for sale in the classifieds a little while back. Your other option is to pick it off with your fingers. Toss out the little pieces of gravel it is stuck to. Dont be too worried it is easy to get rid of it just takes time.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

Try excel or peroxide. Trim any plants with it, and if you have co2, get it stable or increase it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why is this stuff bad im just curious because is there any detrimental effects of it or is it just ugly


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama said:


> why is this stuff bad im just curious because is there any detrimental effects of it or is it just ugly


Hello. not 100% but i believe it's just appearance. it will spread if you let it. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gotcha, thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

there is a dedicated thread to this algae with many remedies listed. It is not harmful to the tank, but it indicates certain imbalances. If the imbalance is not fixed, then the algae can overtake the tank and make it look rather ugly


----------

